# Lena and Ole (no vulgarity)



## richoso1 (Jul 20, 2010)

*LENA and OLE ---*

  
*Lena **is pregnant with Ole's child.*
 



*Late one night, Lena vakes Ole and says, 'I tink it's time!'*

*So Ole fired up the Yohn Deere tractor and took her to *

*the hospital to have their first baby.*

*She had a little boy, and the doctor looked over at Ole *

*and said, 'A son! Ain't dat**  **Great!' Well, Ole got excited by *

*dis, but yust den the doctor spoke up and said, *

*'Hold on! We ain't finished yet!' The doctor den held up a *

*little girl..  He said, 'Hey, Ole! You got you a daughter!' *

*She's a pretty little ting, too.' *
  

*Ole got kind of puzzled by this, an then the doctor said, *

*Holey Moley, Ole we still ain't done yet!' The doctor then *

*delivered another boy and said, Ole, you yust had yourself *

*another boy!'*

*Ole was flabbergasted by this news!*

 

*A couple days later, Ole brought Lena and their *

*three*  *Children home in the self-propelled combine. He was *

*real **Serious and he asked Lena , 'How come we got tree *

*on the*  *first try?'*

*Lena said, 'You remember dat night we ran out of Vaseline and*

*You vent out in the garage and got dat dere 3-in-1 Oil?'*

 

*Ole said, 'Yeah, I do.. Uffda! It's a dam good ting I didn't *

*get the  WD-40*


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 20, 2010)

Or the slick 50... Good one Rich..


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2010)

Ole Sheet!


----------



## ballagh (Jul 21, 2010)

bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ak1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bad but still funny


----------



## hitmark (Jul 26, 2010)

*Ole and Lena got married. On their honeymoon trip they were nearing Minneapolis when Ole put his hand on Lena's knee. Giggling, Lena Said, "Ole, you can go farther if ya vant to"... so Ole drove to Duluth.*


----------

